# Verkaufe George A. Romero\'s &amp;quot;Diary of the Dead&amp;quot;



## punti76 (13. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe George A. Romero's "Diary of the Dead" um 7 € zuzüglich Porto:

Double Disc Special Edition,

NL-Import,

Bildformat: 1,85:1 (anamorph / 16:9)

Tonformat: Englisch (DTS 5.1)
Englisch (Dolby Digital 5.1)
Französisch (Dolby Digital 5.1)

Untertitel: Französisch
Niederländisch

EAN: 5410504073342

PS.: Ich komme aus Österreich, daher kann das Porto etwas höher ausfallen!


----------



## punti76 (16. Mai 2010)

Thread kann geschlossen werden, da ich die DVD bereits verkauft habe!


----------

